# Econ Saturday



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Econ Saturday, that is all


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Would love to go but have plans saturday :'(


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Tom come play with us!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Lower Wekiva, big Bass, THAT IS ALL, Tom C.! my first 10#er pics to follow! (I hope)!!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Lower Wekiva, big Bass, THAT IS ALL, Tom C.! my first 10#er pics to follow! (I hope)!!!


I don't eat Bass, I do eat specks :


----------

